# Weird dent by mare's WhoHa



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm not seeing what you see as abnormal.
Can you clarify?


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

I think she's talking about on the right side, right to the right of her lady parts.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

its more noticeable in person. Its like she is lacking muscle but the other site is round and normal. Its about a half inch dip. In the second to last pic there is a more pronounced line beginning to form on her thigh. This is new and even though its not bothering her, it bothers me when weird stuff happens to her lol.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

I'm not sure that I see anything alarming. If it's not bothering her, whatever it is probably isn't an issue


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks fine to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

That was my thought. It has gotten bigger within the last couple of months. But she acts normal so... She is an older mare so I'm a little paranoid lol.


----------



## TruckingCowgirl (Nov 17, 2013)

There is nothing to worry about. I work at a breeding facility and see lots of girl parts and hers is no problem at all. Unless you intend on letting her breed, there's no worry


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I see what you're talking about but I wouldn't worry about it. IME, what usually causes that is some sort of trauma where a muscle is torn. I've got one horse with a dip like that on his butt almost in the same place as your girl and I've got another with a dip like that on the point of his shoulder. I've even got one in my thigh from where I tore a muscle when I got bucked off a few years ago.

It happens sometimes and unless it starts to get really noticeably bigger or if heat/swelling appear, I wouldn't give it a second thought.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Good! Thank you all! I thought it would go away but when it didn't I started to get concerned. I don't know HOW she did it though (bet a certain TB mare might know...). YAY another possible vet bill dodged XD!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Also this mare will NEVER be bred lol. she had not the confo, I have no papers and she is almost 20 XD.


----------

